# Sogard Hand Drill



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I do not have any pre resto pics of this but it was really just dirty anyway. The frame paint was badly chipped and the wood was a bit dull but the metal parts were in decent shape, just a little surface rust spots. I went ahead and disassembeled it as far as I dared and went to cleaning. I scuffed the wood bits with a little oooo steel wool and then hit the metal. The main cog was a little more involved. Same process with the steel wool but it took alot more elbow grease to get it to where it is now.The chuck was a little rusty but not bad at all, again, just spots on the surface. I degreased the frame after using a very soft brass wire wheel on it to strip the remaining finish. Taped off the small cogs and the bearing surfaces for the main and the handle. I used that same VHT paint I used for the #6 resto since I already had it and I really like the way it looks. Real thick, like japanning. It says gloss on the can but it really doesn't have that "glass" smooth gloss like any other gloss paint I have ever used.
I actually got this as a freebie with a purchase I made on ebay about 7 years ago and it has been hanging on the pegboard ever since, maybe now I'll use it. It works good but for one thing. The screw on the side opposite the handle is obviously not the correct length. It has about 7 little washers on it. Well, when I tried it out when I first got it, the drill would sometimes lock up due to this screw tightening up. I would have to loosen it and try again. It happened almost everytime I tried it. I finally got it to where it doesn't tighten up to the point of stopping the drill but I still need to find the correct screw for it and get it to original.The main cog feels just the slightest bit sloppy. I think it must have something to do with the wrong screw.
Can anyone tell me anything about Sogard? It looks like the Millers Falls drills.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't know what the before looked like, but it is a beauty now.


----------

